# ATV's ok on the street in Tijuana?



## NightWanderer (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't seem to find an answer via search engines. I'm thinking an ATV would be a very inexpensive option for basic transportation if they're allowed on the streets there, are they?


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

NightWanderer said:


> Can't seem to find an answer via search engines. I'm thinking an ATV would be a very inexpensive option for basic transportation if they're allowed on the streets there, are they?


I think that many people assume that ATV means All Terrain Vehicle. What do you think ATV means if you think one would be inexpensive? Maybe I'm not getting something here.


----------



## NightWanderer (Oct 7, 2009)

El Toro Furioso said:


> I think that many people assume that ATV means All Terrain Vehicle. What do you think ATV means if you think one would be inexpensive? Maybe I'm not getting something here.


I mean what is referred to in american english as an ATV, 
the small 4-wheel single person vehicles. You can buy used ones for 5-600 USD, of course they're not the best or latest models. (which can run you over 10k usd) I know what you mean though, when I think 'all Terrain' I think of Humvee's and Jeeps.


----------

